# Early Goose Corn Fields



## kayak1979

This will be my first season hunting geese. I have a layout blind from Gander Mountain and also have 12 shell decoys for fields. I'm just now waiting to see when the corn will be cut on the two farms that I have permission to hunt. A friend of mine told me that it just depend on how dry it is. If we don't get much more rain they will cut it earlier. He said they generally will cut it at the split, but that doesn't really help me for early goose then. My first question is does anyone recall any corn fields being cut during early goose season? Second question is if they aren't cut can get them at river locations during early season? That is my only other option unless I go on public by boat which I prefer not to do.


----------



## huntindoggie22

Grass and hay fields are very good in early season if you can find them.


----------



## snag

True on the grass fields or the recently cut fields from straw , the field corn usually gets cut late mayb by deer season and if cut for silage it's bare bones out there. Try watching la due in the early mornings, you will see the geese fly out to feed u can follow to the fields and hope for permission to hunt them, or if coming across la due land you can pass shoot, we've done that before , some have gone toward welsh field rt700 area and we got shooting down Near the lake pass shooting.


----------



## bridgeman

If you have any dairy farms in your area most are cutting silage already, got one around here that has about 30% of his fields cut already and the geese are rolling in big time. Too bad some moron tried to claim the whole place as his now nobody gets to have at em


----------



## AC_ESS

Sweet corn is usually cut. you'll want to look for wheat fields. I don't hunt early season as well I don't want to sweat like crazy, do a ton of work for 3 birds and well dove hunting is fun and they taste better!


----------



## Weekender#1

I have been out 3 times chasing the mighty goose, not really a water fowler, but having the time so I threw in on the hunts. There killing me. Up at 3 AM setting decoy's, putting weeds and stuff on the coffin blinds just more work than I am used too. I sit here dead tired. We have 13 geese to date but that is not the amazing thing, I am seeing. Ducks, ducks by the thousands, they commit and land in our geese spread. I took my video camera last night and have just awesome video of the duck, all Mallards, landing within 5 feet of me and walking around feeding. Not even a lake around me all farm fields, wheat stubble to be exact. Too much work, way too hot, way too tired, so should I go again this evening, hell yea. I am hoping deer season comes in soon so I can get some rest.


----------



## kayak1979

Weekender#1 said:


> I have been out 3 times chasing the mighty goose, not really a water fowler, but having the time so I threw in on the hunts. There killing me. Up at 3 AM setting decoy's, putting weeds and stuff on the coffin blinds just more work than I am used too. I sit here dead tired. We have 13 geese to date but that is not the amazing thing, I am seeing. Ducks, ducks by the thousands, they commit and land in our geese spread. I took my video camera last night and have just awesome video of the duck, all Mallards, landing within 5 feet of me and walking around feeding. Not even a lake around me all farm fields, wheat stubble to be exact. Too much work, way too hot, way too tired, so should I go again this evening, hell yea. I am hoping deer season comes in soon so I can get some rest.


I have 11 field decoys and a layout blind. If you're in the Geauga or northeast area I would be very thankful to go along with you before early season is over with. I would be willing to do alot of the hard lifting too.


----------



## Weekender#1

Sorry to say but I am in North West Ohio, It would not be proper to give out any more information. We went to get written permission a few weeks prior to opener and had farmers say no one has ever came to their door for permission to hunt. I was there and heard it. 3 farmers and three signed permission slips.


----------

